# Nice Day For It.



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Just got back from a quick 40 miles spin on the old 'Hawk before it gets too hot (the weather, not the bike







) Photos aren't too good because I only had my cheapo digital with me.

View from A29 Bury Hill, nr. Arundel...










And "What is that yellow splodge on your saddle?" I hear you say...










Well, I wasn't going to risk a Hamilton being shaken to bits, was I!
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

wow lovely old bike there paul,i could just imagine you riding dispatch at the frontline during the war on it









on second thoughts,you're probably too young-maybe it's stan i'm picturing in my mind






























john.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks John.
















Which war?









Very nice bike Paul.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> wow lovely old bike there paul,i could just imagine you riding dispatch at the frontline during the war on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bl**dy `ell!!* you`d never go dispatch riding on a Silver Hawk









Thats more BSA M20 territory
















Regarding the second part of your post.....









I`m _trying_ to be good
















Great pic BTW Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m _trying_ to be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that's going to last.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m _trying_ to be good
> ...












If you`re not careful Stan I`ll start being *`Nice!!`*
















I`ve been _`Nice`_ to work collegue`s before, they don`t last long, a few weeks of me being pleasent and curtious, they soon crack
















Its at times like this that I miss Mrcrowley`s maniacal laugh









Actually Pat, my Clinical Supervisor, has told me off for being _`Nice`_


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Smashing photo Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice day any day to watch this team..............Man City please note!!!


----------

